# Winter is Back...I Hope



## SnowRider (Feb 5, 2008)

From weather.com

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USVT0256?from=36hr_fcst10DayLink_undeclared

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USNH0163?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared

Besides the rain let the snow fall!


----------



## ckofer (Feb 5, 2008)

645 am We've got 2" on the deck and still falling (SE New Hampshire)


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2008)

7am, 
Metro Boston - moderately raining atop about 1/4 inch of slush.  pretty slippery, temp 37
Lowell, ma - slushy lanes, one spin-out
Nashua, nh - 2" of slush, they are plowing it out of the office parking lot, temp 35

9am nashua - pure rain.  moderate, temp holding at 35


----------



## tcharron (Feb 5, 2008)

billski said:


> 7am,
> Metro Boston - moderately raining atop about 1/4 inch of slush.  pretty slippery, temp 37
> Lowell, ma - slushy lanes, one spin-out
> Nashua, nh - 2" of slush, they are plowing it out of the office parking lot, temp 35
> ...



Aye, Town over from Crotched, 2" of wet snow, and 'r***' now.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2008)

2 " Snow last nite -- no  lite rain yet,  but predicted


----------



## KingM (Feb 5, 2008)

We got a few more inches last night with more predicted for the next couple of days. There might be a drizzle, freezing rain component, but it looks like we've done more than dodge a bullet, we'll actually have some net accumulation this week.


----------

